# MINI Announces 2004 Model Year Pricing and Changes



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Old News, oh well.

MINI USA is pleased to announce pricing and specification changes for the 2004 
model year. Even with strong and consistent demand for both MINI Cooper and MINI 
Cooper S, both models will receive only a modest price increase of $24.

http://www.autointell-news.com/News-2003/August-2003/August-2003-1/August-06-03-p6.htm


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

our MCS will go up by $124, PDC and SP both went up by $50, and $24 increase in base... PDC up $50 is kindda stupid, but we want that... still cheaper than fixing the bumper...

--Andrew


----------

